# Meet Spock!



## tyler0912 (Jan 5, 2013)

So yeah i got a 8 week old male syrian hamster on thursday. I Love Him...He's Awesome super friendly he's settling in well. he cost me Â£60 to setup all together with essentials and treats etc... but i had some money left over from xmas. he is soo loving snuggling taking seeds out of your hand.... Im in love i now have a range of pets...
Tortoises.
Hamster.
Stick Insect.
Dog.
Fish.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Tyler!! Awwwwww, so cute!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Erin!! And I Know!! :')


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 5, 2013)

hi, little spock is cute. love him too. have fun with your new pet.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely! Hamsters and I never got on, but they're adorable.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 5, 2013)

My First Ever Hamster


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 5, 2013)

He is adorable! I have a teddy bear hampster and I just adore him! Aren't they so much fun?
Have fun!


----------



## mira_kaylee (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the name


----------



## weldorNate (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice Hamster i used to have six at one time for a while when i was young.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 17, 2013)

Theyre Soo Fun, And My Mum Chose The Name Off Staar Trek!


----------

